# PE Prep Material - HVAC and Refrigeration



## ZippyVT (Jun 22, 2021)

Does anyone have any course or study material suggestions for the HVAC and Refrig mechanical PE exam? I am thinking of doing the self paced PPI course. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## ZippyVT (Jun 24, 2021)

Sometime between October and December


----------



## ZippyVT (Jun 24, 2021)

have you gotten any study materials yet?


----------



## NoTide (Jun 28, 2021)

I signed up for the Engineering Pro Guides 8-week course. So far the videos and practice problems have been very useful, highly recommend.


----------

